#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  В Ростове

## Никита

Есть ли в Ростове-на-Дону какие-нибудь буддийские центры,храмы,общины?

----------


## Ассаджи

Ростов-на-Дону 
Пунцок Чопел Линг. 
Духовный наставник общины — Богдо-геген. Ростов-на-Дону, ул. Добровольского, 22/1, кв. 35, О. А. Ларионов. 

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=372

----------


## Ezh

есть также Карма Кагью Оле Нидала. 

Ростов-на-Дону
E-mail: rostov-on-don()buddhism.ru
Адрес: 344092 Ростов-на-Дону ул. Джержинского 40
Контакт: Андрей Авраменко
Тел: 8 - 8632 - 955946
Тел: +7-928-9111657

----------


## madigeyev

Есть группа Гелуг-па. У меня есть контактный телефон (брал больше года назад, но не звонил). Если заинтересуетесь - напишите мне, я Вам его сообщу.
Организованных групп тхеравады, к сожалению, нету :( , как и дзена.

----------


## Kleon

Организованная группа дзен уже есть :Smilie:  dbzs@mail.ru обращайтесь

----------


## Kleon

Так же все заинтересованные в практике дзен а так же желающие присоединиться можете звонить по телефону 2682782 или 89185813036  спрашивайте Леонида.

----------


## Kleon

Групповая практика проходит каждое воскресенье в некоторых случаях по субботам

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Еще небольшая Дзогчен-община в Ростове есть. Пишите в личку - дам координаты.

----------


## Kleon

Привет Вам! Давно хотел познакомиться с учением Дзогчен. Если можно дайте координаты, ну и немного о группе расскажите. Намо Будда!

----------


## Татьяна Каплицкая

1 февраля
Ростовская Дзогчен-Община    приглашает посетить лекцию:
Дзогчен — путь за пределами ограничений ума

Контактные телефоны в Ростове:
9185503541 Анжелика        9185225702 Вадим
Сайт Ростовской общины Дзогчен:  http://dzogchen.ru.gg/

----------


## Tenzin Tuji

очень приятно, что движ медленно разрастается.
увидимся первого февраля.

----------


## Татьяна Каплицкая

Всегда Рады !!! заходите,звоните!!!

----------


## Kleon

Сейчас дзен практика проходит по пятницам. С 7 до 8 вечера. Желающие могут остаться на тренировку Айкидо.

----------


## Стас Б

Новый сайт буддийского центра Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью в Ростове -
http://rostov.buddhism.ru
Актуальные телефоны для связи с буддийским центром:
256-40-49
+7 903 406 17 11 - Андрей Авраменко
+7 903 406 40 49 - Стас Богатин

----------


## Kleon

С недавних пор есть группа Кван Ум. Обращайтесь :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

А у Пунцок Чопел Линг наставник уже геше Джампа Тинлей?

----------


## Dondhup

Есть группа учеников Еше Лодоя Ринпоче.
Если интересно - пишите в личку.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2010)

----------


## Janna

На сколько я знаю, у Пунцог Чопел Линг духовный наставник по прежнему Богдо Гегян Ринпоче.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> На сколько я знаю, у Пунцог Чопел Линг духовный наставник по прежнему Богдо Гегян Ринпоче.


Ясно, я видимо запутался, на сайте геше Джампа Тинлея написано "Буддийские центры, созданные с благословления геше Джампа Тинлея" и указан Пунцог Чопел Линг в Ростове.

----------

